# Free jungle female



## JungleRob (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a home for this adult female jungle. She's about 4 years old, not the brightest coloured jungle around but I need the space and would like her to go to someone deserving. 

She's been on ReptilesDownUnder with little interest but have taken the advert off today.

If you can collect her from Brisbane drop me a PM with some info on your experience/why you'd like her and we'll take it from there.

No sop stories please!

Cheers,
JungleRob


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

Perhaps you would like to advertise her in this forum.... Freebies - Aussie Pythons & Snakes

Which was created just for threads like this!


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 2, 2009)

PM'd good Sir, can have her picked up in Brissie.


----------



## Rach85 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope you find the perfect home for her


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I could take the poor girl


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 2, 2009)

Oops, mistake, sorry, I'll leave the pretty pic up tho.


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 2, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Oops, mistake, sorry.


 planning on breeding this guy to that female?


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 2, 2009)

Was in the back of my mind when I read the post- he needs sex


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 2, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Was in the back of my mind when I read the post- he needs sex


 lol,has he been cranky lately


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 2, 2009)

Somebody has made a suggestion to give her to 'ScrubbyCam. I think this is a good idea, so Cam if you'd like her send me a PM as soon as you can.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 2, 2009)

couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke 

cheers Fj


----------



## Jarden (Oct 2, 2009)

She go to cam ?


----------



## Pujols (Oct 2, 2009)

YEa CAm knows his stuff about Jungles... Shele be right with him


----------



## Lewy (Oct 2, 2009)

Scrubbycam is on my MSN list hes a good bloke as soon as I see him on line ill let him no

Lewy


----------



## jay76 (Oct 2, 2009)

I told cam and he is going to ring you rob


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 5, 2009)

All sorted, seeing Cam tomorrow evening.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 5, 2009)

Good one! Sure he'll stoked with such a pretty gal


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 5, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> All sorted, seeing Cam tomorrow evening.
> Cheers,
> Rob


 
Good work people! I've been following the ScrubbyCam saga and it's nice to see people helping a younger member get back on his feet after a loss! Well done!


----------



## SCam (Oct 7, 2009)

really much apprecitated Rob. great nature and all.
was a pleasure to have a chat and all and know that you do look after your customers.
might hear from me bout ya blueyshaha
thnx again
Cam


----------

